# VOTE: Best Asian Skyline



## Wu-Gambino (Dec 13, 2002)

Out of those five:

1. Singapore - pefectly organized, my kind of skyline
2. Hong Kong -tall, massive, dense
3. Tokyo
4. KL
5. Shanghai


----------



## Aboveday (Aug 8, 2003)

Hong Kong 2005


----------



## Sielo (Feb 22, 2005)

Hong Kong............


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

Hong Kong!!!!


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

Shanghai

it's all about the Oriental Pearl tower... at the bend of the Yangtze


----------



## touraccuracy (Jan 30, 2005)

N/A said:


> HK!
> :dance2::dance2::dance2::dance2::dance2::dance2::dance2::dance2::dance2::dance2::dance2::dance2::dance2::dance2::dance2::dance2:
> :dance:


Damn straight!

:cucumber::cucumber::cucumber::cucumber::cucumber::cucumber::cucumber::cucumber::cucumber::cucumber::cucumber::cucumber:
:drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk:
:rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::nocrook::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock:
:righton: :righton: :righton: :righton: :righton: :righton: :righton: :righton: 
epper: epper: epper: epper: epper: epper: epper: epper: epper: epper: epper:
:dance2::dance2::dance2::dance2::dance2::dance2::dance2: :dance2: :dance2: :dance2: :dance2: :dance2: :dance2: :dance2: :dance2: :dance2:
:banana2::banana2::banana2::banana2::banana2::banana2::banana2: :banana2: :banana2: :banana2: :banana2:
:naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty:
:dj: :dj: :dj: :dj: :dj: :dj: :dj: :dj: :dj:
:dance2::dance::dance2:
:carrot: :carrot: :carrot: :carrot: :carrot: :carrot: :carrot: :carrot: :carrot: :carrot: :carrot:
:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:



:dance2:And Singapore is second!:dance2:


----------



## SKYLINEPIGEON (Oct 16, 2002)

hongkong has the most fantastic skyline not only in asia but in the world


----------



## wecky (Feb 21, 2005)

_*1. Singapore
2. Hongkong*_


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

I don't think the Shanghai pic in the first post gives the real skyline any justice at all. My vote goes to Shanghai. Kuala Lumpur feels so... not genuine.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

1. Hong Kong
2. Shanghai 
3. Singapore


----------



## XiaoBai (Dec 10, 2002)

Here are some more comprehensive Shanghai photos


----------



## Worlds of Earth (Nov 29, 2004)

That is just stunning urban sprawl.


----------



## St!ckyesman (Jul 15, 2004)

1¤HONG KONG 
2¤Singapore
3¤Tokyo

4¤Shanghaï

5¤Kuala Lumpur


----------



## Imperial (Aug 22, 2004)

1. Hong Kong
2.Singapore
3.Shanghai
4.Tokio
5.Kula Lumpur


----------



## kiretoce (May 26, 2004)

*SINGAPORE*


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Some pics of Singapura 

Taken by Cliff









Taken by babystan03









Taken by Darecky

























by hyacinthus (I just like this pic even if its not a skyline one)









Sunset before touchdown at airport 









2 panos by me

















and one by szehoong


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

:drool:


----------



## Jo (Jul 6, 2003)

Great views of Singapore there!!


----------



## Aboveday (Aug 8, 2003)

[email protected] Hong Kong


----------



## AtlanticaC5 (Mar 14, 2003)

Hong Kong for me


----------



## normandb (Jan 11, 2005)

SINGAPURA


----------



## Incoming_Zena05 (Apr 2, 2005)

1. HK 
2. Singapore
3. Kuala Lumpur
4. Tokyo
5. Dubai


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

Most attractive: Hong Kong

Most unappealing: Shanghai. What the hell is going on there? It just keeps getting uglier and uglier.


----------



## rufi (Nov 24, 2004)

sanghai's pearl oriental makes it worse.


----------

